# Great Dollar Store Find



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of fleece linings for Shocktop's cage... the only problem I have is that when she pees, it floods, and I don't want her running around on a wet floor. I've been developing a Christmas tree tub for a larger, more spacious cage for Shocktop, but haven't finished it yet because I wanted to line her fleece with something more absorbent before I put the velcro on. BUT THEN...


Walking through the dollar store this weekend I saw some WOW sheets (dollar store ripoffs of Shamwows)... I got one for a dollar, and it fit perfectly between the velcro under her fleece!! :!: Now, when she pees, it's absorbed, and it can be thrown in the wash with everything else.

And it doesn't have any loose threads for her little nails to get caught on, so we might buy another for post-bathtime snuggles


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha YAY! Good idea!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We have a few of them for afterbath as well, great for a quick dry to get all the water off and then into some fleece for snuggling.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a heads up, I'm not sure about that brand, but I know with the original sham wow, be sure not to put them in the dryer. You can machine wash them, but air dry or else they kinda break apart and won't be hedgie safe any more (turns into a material that feels rough like felt).

Great find though! I will check my dollar store for some. I got sham wows as a gift a few years ago and I love them.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pro-tip, Kenzi. 

If this works out, I'll buy a couple for her bigger cage


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great tips  I'm going to keep my eyes out for them because I'd love to have a piece that goes under the liner by the wheel and litter area.


----------

